# how to wire a bulb in a viv tutorial (with pics)



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i thought i'd do a quick tutorial
and hopefully it will help someone out

first of all you need
1.bulb holder
2.wire
3.plug (with a fuse)
4.bulb guard









extras:
2xscrews... to fix the bulb holder in place
a drill
a screwdriver/screwgun

first drill a hole at the back of the viv
(some people drill a hole on top but this will make it difficult if you stack vivs on top of each other)









thread the wire through










next with the wire on the outside of the viv,wire the plug as shown then put the back on the plug
ONCE THIS STEP IS COMPLETE, DO NOT PLUG INTO ANY SOCKET









wire the bulb holder as shown...please note it makes no difference which colour goes on which side. this is the wire inside the viv









using 2 screws place the bulb holder in the desired space









still leaving it UNPLUGGED place a bulb in the holder,this way you know how much space is needed for the guard then mark the spots where you need to screw









then screw the guard in place









and finished just plug it in...







​


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

in the words of Alan Partridge "Jurassic Park" nice background a well scripted tutorial: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hellocharlieboy said:


> in the words of Alan Partridge "Jurassic Park" nice background a well scripted tutorial: victory:


na,this is jurassic park...

















and thank you :2thumb:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> na,this is jurassic park...
> image
> image
> 
> and thank you :2thumb:


 

....blooody show off XD

god im so jealous of your vivs! make a tut on how to make a dino skull hide  please
if not make me one and ill throw money at you! :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> ....blooody show off XD


its sharing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

well written, i like how you made a point about the plug and you also included a guard :no1:


----------

